# Is it possible to know a bloodline just by looking?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Is it possible to know a dog's bloodline based on distinguishing features? I have been told it is not. Which I would agree with. But can an educated guess be made?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Usually no, but sometimes some lines do pop out. I can point out a Nevada dog, Larum dog, some Jeep and Colby dogs are easily spotted, however just because a dog does resemble a line doesn't mean it is from that line. 

So I am trying to say that while yes sometimes a line can be obvious to those who know that line, but you could not use it as a for sure without a pedigree. It also does not mean that all dogs from that line will look that way either.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

There are so many myths out there, IMO theres no way you can tell a bloodline just by veiwing. unless as AP said that person knows that line very very well and there are certain traits even traits can appear in other lines


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

if its your bloodline then maybe but i'd say no unless you produced the dog


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

As a rule no, very few people that have been in this "game" for years can spot out a ____ dog from a mile away, even still they are not always correct. Some lines can be narrowed down to a very educated guess if you know what your looking at because of how different they may appear from the norm, the "rarity" if you will. Physical traits are important if your showing and want to have a dog "of standard" but something you should remember is that this breed (as well as "real" working breeds) are bred first and foremost with purpose, physical standards all secondary if not further down the list. Some look like hounds, some look bullyish, (keep in mind still a significant difference between these and actual ambullies) some can appear to be a non-conforming SBT while many are fit within the standard. I have seen APBT's that could have been easily mislabeled as a hunting hound or even labish to a degree. 

The "gift" of being able to pick these out and know with certainty is rare and generally those who can have also been around those specific bloodlines for years.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes some of the tighter bred dogs do stand out IMO. There are certain bloodlines that are very consistent that if you are educated enough on the different family of dogs out there you are able to point them out. Now this is not with every single dog obviously a pedigree is what we use as the gold standard to tell us how a hound is bred. But there are some dogs who just stand out and it's obvious to an educated eye how those dogs are bred. There are most certainly traits and characteristics within these family of dogs that can be seen and are distinguishable from all others.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Yes some of the tighter bred dogs do stand out IMO. There are certain bloodlines that are very consistent that if you are educated enough on the different family of dogs out there you are able to point them out. Now this is not with every single dog obviously a pedigree is what we use as the gold standard to tell us how a hound is bred. But there are some dogs who just stand out and it's obvious to an educated eye how those dogs are bred. There are most certainly traits and characteristics within these family of dogs that can be seen.


Exactly, bloodlines offer differences among the breed and bring something slightly to significantly different. Especially when we get into these household names that have been around, if all lines were the same there would be no reason to discuss them on an individual basis.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Just an example the Jeep Grin if anyone knows what that is many of the tight bred jeep dogs have it ... LOL .. The Mayday dogs are typically a bit larger with the long ears red/buckskin with black masks they stick out like a pimple LOL. There are so many others that have their trademarks but you honestly have to know these family of dogs inside and out, have bred them for so many generations, or studied them up close to really be able to see it. An untrained eye wouldn't have a clue where to begin or what they are looking at.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I posted this on another thread here we have a bunch of Mayday dog's you can see how closely they resemble one another these are all dogs in bogarts pedigree

This is just a visual example of the consistency these dog's throw


























































All those dog's are in Bogart's pedigree

And here is Bogart 


















And here is one of bogart's sibling's Pepper


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

And then Bogart with his litter mates


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You can see they all have black masks are either red or buckskin, even down to the white markings on the chest and paws and those silly dumbo looking ears which thank god bogart did not inherit like the rest of his siblings LOL. This is just one family of dogs. There are many more out there ...


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I agree with Sadie, Certain lines do have strong traits and yes, those lines are easy to pick out IF you know what the specific traits are in certain lines. For me, I've notice Garner bred dogs are easy to pick out IF they are fawn as they have that distinct colored nose and shape (JMO) and certain lines like Castillo and even some OFR's, redboy/jocko but again, that depends on how tight those lines are, gotta say, boogieman dogs are pretty distinct too but again..JMO 
and not even pedigrees are safe as there are alot of paper hanging..EVEN in the game and there were dogs out there said to be bred a way they truly were not and I have an eye on a certain kennel that raises my curiousity as these dogs do not even look to be the way their pedigrees state they are and they should hold more consistant traits for being bred the way they are. So either way..even with a pedigree, UNLESS you know the breeder well and reputable you may not even have said bred dog


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Gotti bullys tend to throw alot of dogs with heavy ticking.Along with their bulky (usually low build) They are easy to pick out to me imo.Also Suarez bulls Paco the Samurai has a very distinguished look he reproduces also.(generally 15-17",good topskull,large heads and a short-backed wide but very correct frame) Or maybee im such a paco fan im blind to other faults LOL


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I posed this question because going to ADBA shows made me wonder if some judges might pick dogs based on what they "think" the bloodlines are because they prefer one bloodline over the other. I have heard of judges having favorite characteristics...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Some of the judges do know how some of these dogs are bred just by looking. Marty told me quite a few times that Ava's Dad AKA when he was showing him the Judges would tell Marty you can see the Jeep in that dog. Now obviously this is not a surprise because of how tightly bred he is. So yes some Judges have trained eyes and can see a Jeep or Mayday bred dog in the ring wether or not it influences them to place the dog based on how they think those dogs are bred I can't say I don't know enough of them to say one way or another. But I believe all judges are biased in some way or another and have their likes and dislikes.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Some of the judges do know how some of these dogs are bred just by looking. Marty told me quite a few times that Ava's Dad AKA when he was showing him the Judges would tell Marty you can see the Jeep in that dog. Now obviously this is not a surprise because of how tightly bred he is. So yes some Judges have trained eyes and can see a Jeep or Mayday bred dog in the ring wether or not it influences them to place the dog based on how they think those dogs are bred I can't say I don't know enough of them to say one way or another. But I believe all judges are biased in some way or another and have their likes and dislikes.


If AKA is heavy jeep bred than I am officially a Jeep fan.. haha


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes he is ... LOL

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [213156] :: GAME-DOG.COM'S A.K.A.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Yes he is ... LOL
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [213156] :: GAME-DOG.COM'S A.K.A.


I see how he got his name now, and I'm lovin it. haha Very clever.

Yeah I've seen him on Marty's albums on FB. I was going to use him before in a video. I love that dog. Finale is also a huge favorite of mine. That head is so nice.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Those Mayday dogs were a good example Tara. When I was at that last ADBA show I was playing "guess the line" and I was right on a couple Jeep dogs and an extremely obvious Mayday dog walked out and you could tell. I asked his owner the line and sure enough it was a Mayday dog lol.


----------



## diva (Feb 27, 2009)

I think Sorrells dogs are easy to identify, unless they are crossed. Sometimes the cross can produce a different look.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

diva said:


> I think Sorrells dogs are easy to identify, unless they are crossed. Sometimes the cross can produce a different look.


I agree with that Sorrells def has an established look I like the old stuff that Bert bred himself. Good family of dogs that produces solid well rounded bulldogs also makes for an outstanding cross.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree with American Pit and Sadie, both good post. 

Establish lines tend to produce a type. Even if breeding for performance they will typically have similar physical characteristics. 

Some that can be fairly easy for me are jeep or honeybunch, lonzo, may day, colby, OFRN, Villines and boogieman too but sometimes you can be right about a dog being of x line BUT say they are a 50/50 cross you might guess 1 line as it has those physical traits so obviously guessing isn't full proof as the pedigree would tell you its crossed even though you don't see it. I've also seen dogs like 20-25% Jeep (roughly depending on the dog) have the physical type of a jeep dog though again pedigree would tell you it has a fair amount of other blood. And scatterbred dogs at times can pop up looking like a certain ancestor / line though clearly they are a mix of numerous lines.


----------

